# Vidal Sassoon RIP



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.


Go on then I will kick it off..


The whole of Vidal Sassoon's funeral won't be televised....

...just the highlights.

--------------------------------

He's having an open casket so we can see his Head & Shoulders.

---------------------------------

The arrangements were easy, cut and dried really.... 

ray.


----------

